# BCY 3D Serving & 24 strand 452X?



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

Will BCY .17 3D serving work good with 24 strands of 452X or would the .14 Halo work a lot better? I like the 3D because it is a lot cheaper than the Halo.
What is the best diameter center serving to use on 24 strands of 452X?


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

It will do fine, Only problem would be on the cable or cales if the bow has an aggressive lobe, then it will seperate and wear faster, I serve that area of the cables with .014" Halo and everything else in #2X, I like the way the #2X lays down and its cheaper than 3D or Halo


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*serving*

use it all the time


----------



## splitarrow08 (Jun 13, 2009)

I only use halo .014 on my end servings, as far as center serving with 24 strand 452x I use .018 #62xs


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the replies


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Heres my new tester serving!!

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._44283_100017000_100000000_100017000_100-17-0

Some have tried it and it seems to be the exact blend of braided spectra as halo, plus i get a discount on spools cuz i work at BPS also LOL im using the 50lb as its .014 diameter.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

dwagoner said:


> Heres my new tester serving!!
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._44283_100017000_100000000_100017000_100-17-0
> 
> Some have tried it and it seems to be the exact blend of braided spectra as halo, plus i get a discount on spools cuz i work at BPS also LOL im using the 50lb as its .014 diameter.


COOL! I just ordered a spool of the .12" diameter 40lb to see if it will help on one-cam lobe seperation problems on some bows:teeth:


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i served the cable last night, and i should dig up the old threads and see the others that were trying it to see where there at, my friend "the test dummy" LOL says hes eager to test it and try to count shots to see if its all that. he shoots quite a bit on a weekly basis with his single cam Iceman, so if it holds there should hold well on about any onther in that portion where it rolls over the cam.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

I am going to re-serve my spare cable I built for my BM XS with the .012" and put it on and run it through its paces and see what happens. Stuff maybe all that, you never know.


----------



## gauchoand (Jul 20, 2008)

So how'd it work out with the fishing line?????


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Worked pretty darn good, I wish they made it in black and some other good popular colors, course the mossy green color looks near black after served, I can get a 150yd spool of Power Pro at Wally World for $12.96+tax and a 120yd spool of Halo retails for 25-27 bucks, if it last as long as halo it will be well worth it


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

have a string i did with the moss green also, then used a black marker to make it black, LOL well see how it holds up under time, serving looks fine and as normal as any other ive used.


----------



## BrandXshooter77 (May 17, 2005)

Power pro wears very well. I use the 50lb test so far but just orderd 500yrd spool of 65lb. Stuff works great as serving the harness of single cam and 2 cams for that matter. put it on very tightly on the harness. Here is an old thread link with pics.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=996550
check it out


----------



## BrandXshooter77 (May 17, 2005)

Oh ya, it also come in white which I put over my boys idler wheel on his brute and it cleared out pretty well. I'll take some pics and post them.


----------



## BrandXshooter77 (May 17, 2005)

here r a couple pics...
















turned out very well


----------



## BrandXshooter77 (May 17, 2005)

one more of the power pro spectra fishing line idler wheel serving...









string is silver/blue/metallic bronze/blue pattern.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

SpiderWire "Stealth" is impregnated with Teflon and the sections served with it are very smooth and silky around cams, etc.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

looks pretty clear


----------

